# sticky eye



## kitties (Aug 1, 2009)

has anyone else had a problem with a runny eye? its just on the one side? his eye itself is clear, but hes got a white yucky stuff on it. hes not the most tame rabbit, so weve cleared it a couple of times, which has helped, but not completely clear yet.


----------



## Nonnie (Apr 15, 2009)

How long has he had it?

Is he vaccinated?


----------



## kitties (Aug 1, 2009)

he isnt no. to be honest until today i didnt even realise you got rabbits vaccinated. hes an old rabbit now, hes had it for a couple of weeks. a friend had a rabbit like this and they took him the vet and they put him down, so im not too keen on that option! i know some people on cat forum say optrex is good if cats have got runny eyes, do you think it would work the same?


----------



## cassie01 (Jul 11, 2008)

I had a rabbit that got runny eyes every now and then we never found out what was wrong but she lived years with it coming an going, id take him to vet if your worried though as there has been cases of myxi recently.


----------



## bunnyboo34 (Aug 13, 2009)

well take him to the vets or just get a bit cotton wall and then but some water on it a just wipe the eye and just do it two times a day every day and it should work:wink5:


----------



## Nonnie (Apr 15, 2009)

kitties said:


> he isnt no. to be honest until today i didnt even realise you got rabbits vaccinated. hes an old rabbit now, hes had it for a couple of weeks. a friend had a rabbit like this and they took him the vet and they put him down, so im not too keen on that option! i know some people on cat forum say optrex is good if cats have got runny eyes, do you think it would work the same?


I know you can use optrex with dogs, not sure about rabbits.

What worries me with eye problems is either myxi, or an eye infection. Ive known a few buns that have had eye removals due to serious infection, so it may be worth getting a vet to have a look.


----------



## emzybabe (Jun 30, 2009)

could be mixi although if hes had it a few weeks, then hes probably ok
eye infections from scratches etc can kill rabbits 
also rabbits can get conjunctivitis, which needs an eye drop cream to clear it up
also rabbits can suffer from allergies that effect their breathing eyes etc

I would have thought its most likely conjunctivitis, if hes had it a few weeks then its not going to clear its self up, so u need to take him to the vets asap


----------



## Kammie (Apr 4, 2009)

Sometimes runny eyes are caused by teeth problems. Most of my buns have bad teeth and I can always tell when its time for a vet visit because they go off their food and get a runny eye on the bad side.


----------



## kitties (Aug 1, 2009)

thanks everyone hes absolutely fine in himself. eating perfectly running around the garden like a lunatic. full of joys of spring, its just hes not a very friendly bunny so dont get to clean it as much as i would like but i will start doing it twice a day and then if its not got better in a few days will get him to the vets. thanks for all the advice! Flopsy and I appreciate it.


----------



## bellabunnylops (Aug 9, 2008)

I use brolene eye drops for runny eys this works great - also I had to take 4 of mine that get runny eyes off sawdust as this was causing the issue ! although they had been on sawdust since I had them - I am now using medibed for them with eye issues x and all cleared up


----------

